# DMSO for pain relief



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I have RA, Fibromyalgia and a degenerative disc in my back. I am in constant pain and at my wits end. The pain meds don't do anything but elevate my blood sugar and I don't think taking all these pills could be good for me at all. Has anyone tried DMSO for pain? I'm too young to be feeling this old. :Bawling:


----------



## Madamkitty33 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, you're the first person I've met that has at least 3 of my problems. I also have osteoarthritis and I'm bi-polar. So the pain feeds my depression which feeds the pain etc. I have tried a lot of the so called pain meds to get relief, only to end up hooked on the pills and acting like an idiot. After putting myself through withdrawal for the 3rd time. I've given up. Yes, there still are days where I don't want anyone to touch me much less see me while I try to deal with my pain, but I refuse to be an addict for any doctor, and they're finally getting that through their heads. I have never heard of using DMSO for pain. Years ago I worked at a plant that made fiber for plane brakes and we used DMSO in the manufacturing process. Dmso was the chemical that would force another chemical into the fibers to make them strong. What is the info on using it for pain?


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

You can say I'm nuts but I would try vitamin d and calcium with magnesium. got me off crutches last year


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

DMSO will help with muscle and joint pain. The last I heard it was OK for horses? but not approved for people. As someone posted it's a special solvent. It will take anything on the skin into your body with it. So if you try it make sure your skin is absolutely clean. That means no soap residue too.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Madamkitty33 said:


> Wow, you're the first person I've met that has at least 3 of my problems. I also have osteoarthritis and I'm bi-polar. So the pain feeds my depression which feeds the pain etc. I have tried a lot of the so called pain meds to get relief, only to end up hooked on the pills and acting like an idiot. After putting myself through withdrawal for the 3rd time. I've given up. Yes, there still are days where I don't want anyone to touch me much less see me while I try to deal with my pain, but I refuse to be an addict for any doctor, and they're finally getting that through their heads. I have never heard of using DMSO for pain. Years ago I worked at a plant that made fiber for plane brakes and we used DMSO in the manufacturing process. Dmso was the chemical that would force another chemical into the fibers to make them strong. What is the info on using it for pain?



I also have Type II diabetes and a pituatary tumor. I'm trying to find a natural way to get rid of the tumor and manage the diabetes.


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

Wintergreen essential oils are very good for joint pain as well. Also MSM as long as you are not allergic to sulfur. 

Have you looked at the possibility of inflammation as a culprit. So many times we eat things that cause us to have reaction of inflammation. The is a book called " The War Within" I don't remember the author but, I found it at my library. It was written by a doctor I think who had a sister that at 14 was nearly crippled by RA. He put her on this diet and she was doing great. She had even been able to start playing the piano, where before her hands were all twisted up.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I've used DMSO as a "carrying agent" to get dissolved aspirin & linament into the deep tissues of my knee. Thought I was being very careful/clean and did get some relief. Then got a terrible staph infection deep in the knee joint. Doc had to drain the pus twice & I was on antibiotics for 6 weeks. So, I no longer use it; although I still think it could be used under very very careful conditions.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Backwoods Momma said:


> Also MSM as long as you are not allergic to sulfur.
> 
> Have you looked at the possibility of inflammation as a culprit. So many times we eat things that cause us to have reaction of inflammation.


DMSO also has sulpher. Also, if used on the skin, DMSO can feel hot, kind of like a mild sunburn for a little while. I've found that adding Vitamin C powder or a crushed vitamin C tablet helps. A little can be sprinkled on right after smearing on the DMSO, then rubbing both in together. I've never tried the liquid, but my husband said it didn't burn like the gel. He used the liquid once years ago when something happened to his arm. Worked great. He used the gel a few years ago when he broke a couple of ribs. Said it helped, but not great. Really burned, though. That was before I knew about the vitamin C.


Backwoods Mama, I was thinking the same as you about inflammation. Sugar and dairy (except organic, raw dairy) really cause my arthritis to flare up. It would be well worth it to go to a naturopath if you can and have testing done for food sensitivities. Regular allergy testing that is typically done at a doctor's office or through an allergist won't help much. A good naturopath will probably be able to do you a world of good.

Best wishes,

Jenny


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

Jenny, I agree about the naturopath. They are just the best in my opinion.

Good luck Sancraft.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sancraft said:


> I have RA, Fibromyalgia and a degenerative disc in my back. I am in constant pain and at my wits end. The pain meds don't do anything but elevate my blood sugar and I don't think taking all these pills could be good for me at all. Has anyone tried DMSO for pain? I'm too young to be feeling this old. :Bawling:


I used to use it in the lab when I worked for a major oil company. Nobody liked us using it. The problem is that it's a solvent that's absorbed through the skin, along with anything that's dissolved in it. It can be dangerous as a solvent in the lab, depending on what's in it.

DMSO (usually labeled Methyl Sulfoxide, since the "di" part of the name can be assumed) is a clear viscus organic solvent that does not evaporate easily. It smells of garlic, so people who use it medicinally often have garlic breath. However, testimonial evidence (and not much more) supports its effectiveness. They say that before its use was curbed that NFL locker rooms would smell of DMSO immediately after each game.

Of the maladies you have, I would guess that the most likely problem that DMSO might help is inflammation from RA. While it could help, I think you would be better off taking Prednisone. Prednisone is a prescription medication, but is inexpensive and readily available overseas without a prescription. Here's a good place to get it.

http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/general/prednisone.html

Take 5 mg once per day, preferably in the morning. If it works for you, you should have relief within about 3 days. $24 for a 1 1/2 year supply -- not bad. I've had people tell me that Prednisone takes inflammation symptoms away when Celebrex didn't help at all.

One thing about Prednisone; it ties-up your dietary calcium. For that reason you should take a calcium supplement when you take Prednisone. You sure don't need your bones to get any softer with the problems you've got. For that reason, if you find relief within a week or two you should tell your doctor that you're taking Prednisone, since he may object you using it long term.

Alternatively, simply ask your doctor to let you try a trial prescription for a few weeks to see if it helps. I'm sure that Prednisone qualifies for Walmart's $4 prescription program. It's really cheap.


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

Isn't prednisone a steroid? I don't think I would get started on that if I were her. That has many of its own side effects. I would certainly try something natural before I used something that could cause liver and kidney damage. Not to mention that you would gain weight and swell up like a toad.

But, then that's me.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Backwoods Momma said:


> Isn't prednisone a steroid? I don't think I would get started on that if I were her. That has many of its own side effects. I would certainly try something natural before I used something that could cause liver and kidney damage. Not to mention that you would gain weight and swell up like a toad.
> 
> But, then that's me.


Sure, Prednisone is real medicine, but RA inflammation can be really bad news. I would only fool with home remedies for so long with diagnosed RA. From what we've been told it's difficult to judge the severity of the symptoms, or the effect it's having on quality of life. Real medicine may be necessary.

Quite frankly, I don't hold out a lot of hope that DMSO will be effective enough to deal with RA.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

There's no way I'd take Prednisone. That stuff has some VERY AWFUL side effects, especially long term use. It's a steroid. Just because some countries allow its use without a prescription does not mean it's harmless. Many people take tylenol daily for years and years, then their doctor is shocked when they go into liver failure. I've seen many people who were in serious pain from RA go for the Prednisone thinking it's a benign little drug that will only help and do no harm. Doesn't take long before many of them realize they were completely wrong, and so was their doctor. 

Prednisone and pain meds do not cure the problem. They only cover up the symptoms. Natural medicine reaches the heart of the problem and cures it. Except for antibiotics, NO prescription drug can boast that it cures any illness. Not one. Most of the health problems that people suffer today are man-made, including RA. Lots of causes, many of which are beyond our control. Many are within our control, and many are unknown. Food sensitivities have many causes, too. But, if you don't address the cause of an illness, you will never cure it. Natural medicine isn't not a quick fix, by any means. Takes much longer to work. But, it takes time for your body to truly heal. Pain meds and steroids take away the symptoms quickly, so people love them ---- for a time. Until they realize the often irreversible damage they do. Then it's too late for many people. Pain meds won't cure a problem. Prednisone won't cure a problem. They'll eventually cause many more problems than were there originally. The only hope is to find out the cause of the illness, eliminate the cause (if it's an ongoing thing like foods your body cannot tolerate, or foods with pesticides, dairy from animals treated with steroids, growth hormones, antibiotics and other dangerous drugs, etc.), and work on strengthening the body naturally so that all of your organs can function better to rid your body of toxins. 

As the old saying goes, if you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always gotten. So, if you don't do anything to strengthen your body and help it function better, then you're really not going to see any long term improvement, and the outcome will be just as grim.

Jenny


----------



## Cindy in Nebraska (Jul 11, 2002)

Sancraft,
I used MSM for pain. I was told by a naturopath that msm is taken from DMSO.
MSM does not stink. We used iv's to put it in my body. I was taking the maxium amount of pain pills. I went to a naturopath's clinic and detoxed for 6 weeks. It was horribly expensive but I felt like I was dying.
I have scleroderma and now cancer. It was the best thing I could do for my disease. If you want more details pm me. Take care. I understand yourpain. Cindy


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Be very very careful with DMSO... I used to date a molecular biologist and he said it is scarey stuff! It's put on topically but when it penetraits the skin, it can carry anything ON the skin with it.. so can cause infections and other issues... if you MUST try it, clean your skin area very well with alcohol first!


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I also second the MSM for pain:goodjob:. 
I started having some awful muscle spasms in my already burning-paining upper back, so started taking the MSM for pain. It sure has helped me. I have fibro, and arthritis in my neck and spine. Never tried MSM via IV before though.
I also buy my MSM at our local co-op. $12.00 for a 2 and 1/2 lb jar. Much more pricey any where else.

Sancraft bless your heart, I can relate to being at your wits end with pain. I sure hope that you can find relief to make life more bareable for ya. 
Also I think I read some~where (maybe I did??) that MSM will level out your blood sugar, so might wanna watch an eye on it if ya try the MSM.
Keep us posted and updated, please.
Prayers and pain-less wishes to Ya


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I cannot abide the smell of DMSO, but have found that MSM is very helpful -- especially if I remember to take it. <roll eyes>

I would stay away from the steroids, particularly because you have a tumor. While they may provide temporary relief, long-term steroid use brings on its own set of problems, not the least of which is polyuria/polydipsia (drinking a lot of water and urinating a lot). Also, prednisone has been implicated in a couple of studies on bipolar disorder. Truly, NOT something you want to mess with.

Something I have found helpful for my fibro is trigger point therapy. Sadly, we haven't been able to find a licensed clinical massage therapist in our new place who is well-versed in trigger point release, so I'm really struggling. Still, MSM and other meds help a lot. I'm the celebrex poster child...


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

When I was doing intravenous nutritional chelation (b12, magnesium, glutithione, etc) DMSO and H2O2 was added. The DMSO for inflammation and the H2O2 for bacterial and viral infections.

I have to say that doing the chelation therapy, I never felt better. Of course, it was pharma grade and not off the shelf products.


----------



## Theront (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow, sancraft, you are going thru alot! Maybe I can offer a little help?
What BackwoodsMama said about inflammation is right on. It may sound like nothing, but really, it is lights, sirens, bells and whistles going off in your body to signal that something is terribly wrong. Your pain attests to that. IMHO, your RA and Type II Diabetes are closely linked. Both due to inflammation. 
And diet does have a LOT to do with inflammation. Try to steer clear of red meat, wheat, sugar & dairy. All of these lead to acidic conditions in the body, which the body responds to with inflammation.

There is a good product on the market called Bounce Back. It deals specifically with inflammation. Here is a link: http://www.amazon.com/Bounce-Back-Antioxidant-Antioxidants-Bioflavonoids/dp/B000CCISAA
You may want to check around for better pricing. I just put it there for a reference.

ALSO--Diabetics both USE and NEED more magnesium. When insulin is up in the body, magnesium is low, so your cells become even more insulin resistant, which is basically what your Type II diabetes is. So, I would use a product from Nature's Sunshine called Sugar Reg and their Magnesium. These two together are fantastic at helping control blood sugar in the body.

OK, one more thing: your cells are also screaming for Essential Fatty Acids, namely Omega-3. Omega-3's keep your cells nice and flexible, plus, they keep inflammation WAY down in the body. They also help with a lot of other things, namely mood and attitude. (LOL--that's why I take them!) Get a good brand so you're not wasting your money. (OK, attitude is up to you, but influenced by your mood!)

I'm gonna PM you. I think that once you address these issues, other issues will be helped, too, like your Fibro. 

The pituitary tumor is likely hormone-driven, so you'll need to balance out those hormones. There's natural stuff for that, too. But let's take care of those pain/inflammation issues first.

BTW, I'm a nurse and I do natural stuff on the side. 
LisaT


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Backwoods Momma said:


> Isn't prednisone a steroid?


Don't hate me, but I just started a steroid about a week ago. I normally just take generic OTC Claritin for allergies, but someone encouraged me to try Nasonex. You know, the one with the commercial where the French-accented honey bee is allergic to pollen.

Anyway, I'm taking both Claritin and Nasonex each morning now. Just two sprays of Nasonex up each nostril once per day is enough. It took a few days to kick-in, but it's it's really working for me now. From an allergy standpoint, this is the best spring I've had in decades.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Don't hate me, but I just started a steroid about a week ago. I normally just take generic OTC Claritin for allergies, but someone encouraged me to try Nasonex. You know, the one with the commercial where the French-accented honey bee is allergic to pollen.
> 
> Anyway, I'm taking both Claritin and Nasonex each morning now. Just two sprays on Nasonex up each nostril once per day is enough. It took a few days to kick-in, but it's it's really working for me now. From an allergy standpoint, this is the best spring I've had in decades.


Why should anyone hate you? The steroid in Nasonex is not a whopping dose, and it's applied directly to the problem area.

The only thing I didn't like about Nasonex was the scent. Couldn't get past it. Not that it's unpleasant, but it's one thing I've found that really doesn't go with chocolate.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Pony said:


> Why should anyone hate you? The steroid in Nasonex is not a whopping dose, and it's applied directly to the problem area.


It's just that the reaction to my suggestion of prednisone was pretty strong.



Pony said:


> The only thing I didn't like about Nasonex was the scent. Couldn't get past it. Not that it's unpleasant, but it's one thing I've found that really doesn't go with chocolate.


Hmmm, I don't notice a scent. It's like spraying water. I wonder if that's something they've fixed.


----------

